# Concert...alone



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm copy/pasting this from another forum, figured it would be more appropriate here. This is kind of a hopefully encouraging post to those who may be weary of going to a concert alone.



> To keep my mind from all of this Chimp Challenge nonsense I guess I'll post here. As some of you guys know, (mostly the IRCers) I have social anxiety, and it can be pretty bad at times. This is going to sound bad but I've pretty much lost hope of beating this anxiety, making friends and god forbid, finding a girlfriend. But that's not the point of this post, I think I'm making this as more of a self congratulatory post.
> 
> On Friday I did a bunch of things I've never done before. I bought a ticket to a Protest The Hero show as I have wanted to see them ever since Kezia came out. I couldn't find anybody who would come with me, so instead of selling the ticket I manned up and told myself it was going to happen, alone or not. I took a GO bus to Toronto, and realized it was my first time there alone. (I hate Toronto by the way) By now I'm feeling pretty anxious, looking around a lot, not sure of what's going on. I start walking towards Queens Quay and down towards where I thought the Sound Academy was. Turns out I had gotten directions to the Kool Haus and not the Sound Academy. I was freaking out, I was lost. I phoned my mom, asked for directions and got no help. I started walking and somehow managed to ask a random guy off the street if he knew how to get there. He pretty much said walking there would take forever, so I phoned a taxi.
> 
> ...


----------



## i1suck2at3storytelling (May 7, 2011)

Wow. That's inspiring. There's almost a mandatory concert/ drink fest everyone at my university is going to go to, and I don't feel comfortable going there. A lot of friends will be there, but I'm not well connected with most of them to feel comfortable asking them if I could join the group. I also don't want to just go alone, but perhaps it could be good just to go.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Grats man, that is impressive to not only SA people, but I'm thinking much of the socially comfortable population as well. It takes balls to solo it in many social situations so kudos to you, hope the concert was good.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

If you get into the music, it has a really transformative effect like you're one with the sound and atmosphere. 



Great post BTW~!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_(damn, i missed that show - was Rody's birthday, huh? also, the Sound Academy is such a hassle to find)
_
man, this story is awesome. whenever people tell me that they've went to a concert by themselves, it always seems like they had a fantastic, refreshing time. my friend went to a Disturbed concert by herself (she did it again recently) and she had a blast. i think just immersing yourself in the music without anyone else to worry about is sort of a nice intimate relationship with the band's performance. i think i'll try going to a show solo one time.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha niicee. Concerts alone are just as good imo. Nobody to lose me lol. I tend to disappear into the crowd easily. It's a good conversation starter as well since everyones there for the same reason.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone.



atticusfinch said:


> _(damn, i missed that show - was Rody's birthday, huh? also, the Sound Academy is such a hassle to find)_


I will admit, I had no clue it was Rody's birthday until he mentioned it. I almost wanted to burst out singing happy birthday. :b And I will agree, the Sound Academy is in the middle of nowhere, I probably would have found it if I kept walking down the street, but it was a decent ways away still and the doors had already opened by the time I phoned the taxi.

I still think it would be more fun going with a friend or something, someone to converse with while in transit mostly. GO bus there/back was crap, I couldn't fall asleep.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats, dude. I've done this a few times myself. It was always huuuuuuuuge anxiety getting to the venue but it does subside a bit once the music starts going.

So how was PTH? I was obsessed with Fortress for months after it came out.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

They were awesome, all of them. Watching Luke and Tim go at it was sweet. Moe was too far in the back for me to really watch him (I wish I was taller, I really enjoe Moe's drumming). Rody put on a good show, lots of humour in between songs. Arif likes to toss in a lot of little bass parts between songs too. The setlist was actually pretty evenly split between Kezia, Fortress and Scurrilous which was awesome.

Both TesseracT and Maylene And The Sons Of Disaster were awesome as well.

I really hope this doesn't get deleted, but there's some bad language in here.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> They were awesome, all of them. Watching Luke and Tim go at it was sweet. Moe was too far in the back for me to really watch him (I wish I was taller, I really enjoe Moe's drumming). Rody put on a good show, lots of humour in between songs. Arif likes to toss in a lot of little bass parts between songs too. The setlist was actually pretty evenly split between Kezia, Fortress and Scurrilous which was awesome.
> 
> Both TesseracT and Maylene And The Sons Of Disaster were awesome as well.
> 
> I really hope this doesn't get deleted, but there's some bad language in here.


!!!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

> blahblahblahblab* (I hate Toronto by the way) *


Stopped reading there.

J/k, great job. Sounsd like you had a great time. Going to a concert period, especially alone, definitely takes lots of courage! Congrats!

(I seriously hate trying to navigate downtown...I have had to call Mom from time to time as well)


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

You're brave to go by yourself, that's something I could never do. I'd like to go to concerts but feel I can't go unless I have someone to go with.


----------

